# Nocturnal activity



## benc63 (Jan 23, 2010)

Last night was a great night for finding herps out and about.
The road was still warm at midnight and here is a few of the 
critters that crossed our path.

Red phase Death adder






Bandy bandy





Threat display





Brown tree snake





Diamond python


----------



## snake_boy (Jan 23, 2010)

thats a nice diamond python


----------



## timmy82 (Jan 23, 2010)

nice pics champ love the adder hopefully i can get out to nite:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice stuff mate, i whent out last night too and found only a couple of Broad Tailed Geckos, i was hoping to find some death adders as it was a perfect night for them but was unsuccessful. Looks like you get a fair few different species of snakes were you go herping. What habitat did you find the Death Adder in?
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Specks (Jan 23, 2010)

i didnt know bts came that far down wow


----------



## Andrais (Jan 23, 2010)

hahah that brown tree snake doesn't look a bit scared 
he's probably thinking.....
"my, im a pretty darn good lookin snake "


----------



## AMY22 (Jan 23, 2010)

:O Are you serious?! I am jealous to the maximum! I have seen 2 snakes in Australia in my life, and you see all this in one night?! *runs away crying*


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

very nice, great looking adder, did you see any pygopods or geckos along the road? judging by all the species you saw, I think I know where you went  did you see just the one adder?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

I might add, I am very jealous :lol:


----------



## benc63 (Jan 23, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> very nice, great looking adder, did you see any pygopods or geckos along the road?


 
Burton's x 2
Scaly foot x3
Leaf tail x1
Fresh road kill adder x2


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

benc63 said:


> Burton's x 2
> Scaly foot x3
> Leaf tail x1
> Fresh road kill adder x2


 
nice haul, shame about the adders being hit, were they just the reds or some of them the greys.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 23, 2010)

better night than me, I knocked up about 500+ kms for a single pinktongue and a few frogs.....


----------



## Bushfire (Jan 23, 2010)

Definitely jealous, I think I know that spot too, At midnight it was still over 30oC and didnt drop below 25 all night, thought it was too hot till your results..


Haha beat me to it Jas


----------



## whcasual79 (Jan 23, 2010)

love the adder .... i went herping 2 weeks ago and i found were cane toads .... over 30 of em ...


----------



## JasonL (Jan 23, 2010)

Bushfire said:


> Definitely jealous, I think I know that spot too, JasonL and I also went out that night and only found a couple of frogs and a pink tongue. At midnight it was still over 30oC and didnt drop below 25 all night, thought it was too hot till your results..



yeah, a mod on this forum was also at the lousy spot, though he did better than I and managed a black and white stripey snake that wasn't a bandy..... I would call him a name but he will infract me :lol:


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

pink tongue isnt bad jason and bushfire, I just did 3000km and only saw 7 live snakes, only 1 was a new one for me, but hey it was still worth it none the less.  by the way, were you guys on the central coast somewhere?


----------



## benc63 (Jan 23, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> shame about the adders being hit, were they just the reds or some of them the greys.


 
All reds.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 23, 2010)

Gecko75 said:


> pink tongue isnt bad jason and bushfire, I just did 3000km and only saw 7 live snakes, QUOTE]
> 
> did you start from Antarctica?


----------



## Gecko75 (Jan 23, 2010)

JasonL said:


> Gecko75 said:
> 
> 
> > pink tongue isnt bad jason and bushfire, I just did 3000km and only saw 7 live snakes, QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JasonL (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't worry, I know of herp trips that were far worse than that.... it happens sometimes, that's what keeps us going back for more, just like fishing...


----------

